# Spring Muskie lakes water temps. Salt fork, Piedmont,leesville.



## MuskyHunter50 (Dec 24, 2021)

I figured the water temps would be a hot topic. If everyone could update the water temps and Water clarity’s could help each other out under this thread. 
I personally will be hitting one of theselakes this coming week maybe two of them and I will update when I do. I may hit the Ohio river as well. 
Please, if you have something negative to say, keep it to yourself.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks MH. I'd like to hit Salt Fork soon but with the price of gas and an hour drive from Canton a water temp and clarity report would be great.


----------



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

Piedmont was 46 yesterday. Was at about summer pool and clarity was good. Fished with Rdramey and he picked up 2 muskies while saugeye fishing, one about 43 and the other about 36.


----------



## MuskyHunter50 (Dec 24, 2021)

I know it’s not a Muskie lake, but Seneca water color isn’t to bad and the lake was 52.


----------



## MuskyHunter50 (Dec 24, 2021)

Piedmont was 51.great clarity.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I believe you can look on the mwcd website to get lake levels and temperature. I know lake level is on there for sure


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I know the water levels are there, I don’t think temp is unless I just never noticed it. Salt Fork water level is also shown on the MWCD site, I suppose since its in the same area. Here’s a link, if it works. 






Water Management - Huntington District - U.S. Army Corps of Engineers


Water Management - Huntington District - USACE




www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

53° Tuesday.


----------



## joeluvs2fish1975 (8 mo ago)

Piedmont was 58.5 deg. yesterday. Clarity in open water was stained. Bays are muddy. Crappie are all schooled up on the finder. Saltfork was a mess when i drove by. I get my info from lakemonster before i go. The water temps are estimates and usually 5 degrees lower than what i show on the finder. I check it for barometric pressure more than anything.


----------

